# LC8i or DSP?



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

Wanted to keep my factory stereo, and add AUX input.

LC8i looks ideal, but I was wondering if it's worth getting a DSP for a car stereo instead?


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Dayton audio DSP-408 is only $150 and offers A LOT more compared to the lc8i!


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

jdunk54nl said:


> Dayton audio DSP-408 is only $150 and offers A LOT more compared to the lc8i!


Interesting, does this do bass restoration and whatnot?

And the auto turn on without a remote lead?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jdunk54nl said:


> Dayton audio DSP-408 is only $150 and offers A LOT more compared to the lc8i!


The LC8i is an OEM integration piece. Unfortunately these cheaper DSP's lack a lot of necessary features for integration into certain cars. That being said, it may be an option depending on the car.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kaivorth said:


> Interesting, does this do bass restoration and whatnot?
> 
> And the auto turn on without a remote lead?


90% sure it does not have input eq and doesnt have signal sense turn on


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> jdunk54nl said:
> 
> 
> > Dayton audio DSP-408 is only $150 and offers A LOT more compared to the lc8i!
> ...


Civic 18 Hatchback. I just realized the LC8i also doesn't have the bass restoration feature... Maybe I'll keep my LC7i already installed?

I just wanted an aux input in addition to the LC7i. idk why this is so difficult.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kaivorth said:


> Civic 18 Hatchback. I just realized the LC8i also doesn't have the bass restoration feature... Maybe I'll keep my LC7i already installed?
> 
> I just wanted an aux input in addition to the LC7i. idk why this is so difficult.


Do youself a favor and get a decent dsp with input eq. Itll make such a vast improvement over a fancy line out converter if used properly


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> Do youself a favor and get a decent dsp with input eq. Itll make such a vast improvement over a fancy line out converter if used properly


Recommendations?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kaivorth said:


> Recommendations?


Budget?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Recommendations?
> ...


Would like to be under $200

Smaller ones are preferable.

Currently will be in my glovebox. Have to run another Metra 9 conductor speaker cable to my trunk where the amp is if I want to place it there.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kaivorth said:


> Would like to be under $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, that's not really possible for under 200

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to be under $200
> ...


Found a used helix 6-8 for $250. Will this also do bass restoration? That was a big selling point of the audio control.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kaivorth said:


> Found a used helix 6-8 for $250. Will this also do bass restoration? That was a big selling point of the audio control.


"Bass restoration" isnt a thing in anything besides audiocontrol products. If I remember correctly, Its not exactly an input equalizer, it just does some tricky (that I dont want to get into) to make it seem like it. Unless that's a different feature that I'm think of.. You want something with input eq. The first gen helix does not have input eq. The dsp.2 and dsp pro are the oldest ones by them with input eq. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Found a used helix 6-8 for $250. Will this also do bass restoration? That was a big selling point of the audio control.
> ...


Cheapest DSP you'd recommend for car audio?

Thinking about just keeping my LC7i and just dealing with the crappy Bluetooth.

Did find a fix-82 for $250 locally.. Bleh budget creeping up again.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

kaivorth said:


> Civic 18 Hatchback. I just realized the LC8i also doesn't have the bass restoration feature... Maybe I'll keep my LC7i already installed?
> 
> I just wanted an aux input in addition to the LC7i. idk why this is so difficult.


You are in a similar boat as me, but it sounds like you already have the lc7. My car runs fiber optic so I have use some type of LOC or speakers level at the factory amp. I was going to go audio control, simply because they work for what I need, but down the line I want dsp. I am debating should I just find a dsp that allow speaker level connection or do I get the LC7 and then run that to a dsp. 

If you really want the accubass feature, both the DM 608 and the dm 810 dsp from AC have it built in. I was looking at both of them, my local shop just cant tell much about them because they havent installed one yet. The store does Audio Control and JL audio. Most of their installs have been using the JL audio.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

Jroo said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Civic 18 Hatchback. I just realized the LC8i also doesn't have the bass restoration feature... Maybe I'll keep my LC7i already installed?
> ...


Yeah similar boat.

DM 608 also has the AptX Bluetooth add-on that I would love to use too.

Debating on biting the bullet or just leaving my setup as is.

If I have my Amp and DSP or LOC in the trunk, that means I need to run 2 things of 9 conductor speaker wire from my trunk to the dash right?

I have my LC7i in my glovebox at the moment. Wanted to wire everything up with posi taps to make sure everything works first.

But now if I go for a larger LOC or DSP combo, it's going to be too big for glovebox. So I think that means running more cable to the trunk? Is that what everybody does?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Doesn't a Civic have noise cancelling mic/speaker output? ANC?


Sorta ruins the fun for audio, no? Ruined it for the Acura ILX I own.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Doesn't a Civic have noise cancelling mic/speaker output? ANC?
> 
> 
> Sorta ruins the fun for audio, no? Ruined it for the Acura ILX I own.


Im pretty sure its only accords, but the new ones might have it. That said, all you do is unplug the ANC module. Done, problem fixed


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Found a used helix 6-8 for $250. Will this also do bass restoration? That was a big selling point of the audio control.
> ...


What would you recommend if the budget was $400ish?

Learning more about all this everyday.

Would the JL Fix 88 be more useful for my 18 Civic?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

kaivorth said:


> What would you recommend if the budget was $400ish?


https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...s/417621-fs-helix-dsp-2-bnib.html#post5701501


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

jimmydee said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > What would you recommend if the budget was $400ish?
> ...


Would you recommend this over the Helix Mini?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

kaivorth said:


> Would you recommend this over the Helix Mini?


Depends what you need it to do... 
They are both nice units, but 2 different animals.
I'd recommend it over the LC8i.

Here's another good option:
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/417465-helix-dsp-pro.html#post5701551


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

jimmydee said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Would you recommend this over the Helix Mini?
> ...


I want it to take my speaker level inputs, clean up my Input EQ, Tune the Output EQ, and have a separate input for aux.

I'm a newbie with all of this. Just want clean sound and an aux input.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

kaivorth said:


> I want it to take my speaker level inputs, clean up my Input EQ, Tune the Output EQ, and have a separate input for aux.
> 
> I'm a newbie with all of this. Just want clean sound and an aux input.


Do you already have amplifiers? If so, what brand/model?


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

mumbles said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > I want it to take my speaker level inputs, clean up my Input EQ, Tune the Output EQ, and have a separate input for aux.
> ...


Alpine PDX-V9
Morel Speakers
GB10D2 Subwoofer to be installed tomorrow


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

kaivorth said:


> Alpine PDX-V9
> Morel Speakers
> GB10D2 Subwoofer to be installed tomorrow


It would be way more helpful, if you'd detail exactly what you have. 
Pretty much impossible to give you sound advice, if you won't tell us what you are working with.

You gotta be more specific... what Morel speakers do you have?

You have a 5 channel amplifier. 
One channel is for the sub. What are you doing (or wanting to do) with the other 4 channels?
ie. are you running an active front stage, or a passive front and rear?


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

jimmydee said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Alpine PDX-V9
> ...


Sorry still somewhat new to all of this.

2018 Civic Hatchback Sport

Morel Maximo 6 6.5" Components up front. Using the included crossovers up front
Morel Maximo 6C 6.5" Coaxial rear
Factory Stereo
Audiocontrol LC7i (looking to possibly replace this with a Helix)
Installed sound deadening around the speaker cutout in the doors

I'm simply amplifying all the speakers at the moment.

Hope that was specific enough.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> Depends what you need it to do...
> They are both nice units, but 2 different animals.
> I'd recommend it over the LC8i.
> 
> ...


i think the mini is only 6 outputs, but it has the new center channel algorithm. The DSP.2 is slightly older and has 8 outputs. So basically with the DSP.2 you can do 3 way active plus sub. And with the DSP mini you could do 2 way active plus sub plus center.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> jimmydee said:
> 
> 
> > Depends what you need it to do...
> ...


It looked involved to run additional wiring for my tweeters so they're currently split via included crossovers.

I like the smaller form factor mini a lot. Does running passive defeat the purpose of a Helix?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> Does running passive defeat the purpose of a Helix?



i think it does. I think the ability to use Time Alignment to tune the mids and tweeters is cool, but you need 2 extra amp channels too.

But you can build into it. My tweeters are int he dash so it was easy to drop new wires in.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Does running passive defeat the purpose of a Helix?
> ...


Mine didn't come with tweeters at all.

Bought the sail panels from the upper trim Civic, installed, and I made a T Harness for my stereo connector and spliced into that.

I'd have to add an additional pin to that harness, run wire through the door joint and follow that to the harness, crimp a new connector on, then connect it to that tee.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Running passive crossovers in a setup like this probably defeats the purpose just a bit. Not totally, as a DSP is still worlds better than the LOC option. I say that simply because the tweeter position and woofer position are not the same, so time alignment is not possible with a passive setup. You can build a compromising setup that would still sound much better than without T/A. Running wires should be an easy process, especially compared with all the other parts of building a good system. I'd do that and source an extra amp (maybe a mini/micro amp?) and power the rears with that. The PDX will handle the front stage with grace, then, and you'll have the potential for excellent SQ.


I'm a huge fan of Helix DSP, I think you'll like what you end up with.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

In a kinda similar position as you, OP. I chose to go with a Helix DSP Pro MK1. I have a 2 way component up front, and rear fills though only a 4 channel amp so I won't be able to go active up front unless I remove the rears.

In talking to others, it seems like while yes, an active front is definitely going to be better, you can still get a pretty good system w/ the rears in the system. Tuning is just more tricky. I went with the Helix even though I only have a 4 channel amp because it lets me upgrade my amp down the line without needing to worry about having DSP channels to handle it. Also, getting a good deal doesn't hurt either .

While the Helix Mini has center channel outputs, I don't think your car has that set up so you'd have to do a bit more to take advantage of it. I'd lean towards the Helix DSP.2 or a Helix DSP Pro MK1. I imagine prices should drop a bit over the next few weeks with the DSP.3 coming out.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

fourthmeal said:


> Running passive crossovers in a setup like this probably defeats the purpose just a bit. Not totally, as a DSP is still worlds better than the LOC option. I say that simply because the tweeter position and woofer position are not the same, so time alignment is not possible with a passive setup. You can build a compromising setup that would still sound much better than without T/A. Running wires should be an easy process, especially compared with all the other parts of building a good system. I'd do that and source an extra amp (maybe a mini/micro amp?) and power the rears with that. The PDX will handle the front stage with grace, then, and you'll have the potential for excellent SQ.
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Helix DSP, I think you'll like what you end up with.


I'm almost thinking I'll hold off on this endeavor for awhile. I would love a DSP but to get my tweeters active will require a lot more work than I envisioned.

I'm using that metra 9 conductor wire from my stereo to the trunk, and I've used up all of the leads on that so I'd need to run more cables

My Amplifier only has 6 outputs so Id also have to get another smaller amp or 1 larger amp. I like compact simple setups, so I'd probably want to go with a single larger amp to keep it simple.

Does Helix make an all in one product by chance? Amplifier, DSP, speaker level inputs, and can still power a sub and all my speakers?

I think I'll wait another year and save up before going down this rabbit hole.

I'll just exchange my LC7i for an LC8i for that aux connector and call it a day.

This knowledge was not for nothing, I'm a lot more knowledgeable about how everything works now though. Just be another year to execute and plan


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> I'm almost thinking I'll hold off on this endeavor for awhile. I would love a DSP but to get my tweeters active will require a lot more work than I envisioned.
> 
> I'm using that metra 9 conductor wire from my stereo to the trunk, and I've used up all of the leads on that so I'd need to run more cables
> 
> ...


You would need an 8 channel amp (4 up front, 2 in the rear, 1 for sub or bridged 2) to do that.

VX800/8i - Car Audio - Amplifiers - VXi - JL Audio
https://mosconi-system.it/product/gladen-one-60-8-dsp/
Zapco ADSP-Z8 IV-8 8 Channel Digital Signal Processor - 12v Electronics

If you think you will eventually go to a DSP in the future, I'd try to just get a DSP now and then slowly upgrade other parts along the way. Will making stomaching the cost much nicer too. I don't think any of those 8 channel amps would power a sub well either, but the more knowledgeable can comment on that. I'd go 6 channel + a mono for your sub. If you go 6 channel, then you can get the Helix P Six.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> You would need an 8 channel amp (4 up front, 2 in the rear, 1 for sub or bridged 2) to do that.
> 
> VX800/8i - Car Audio - Amplifiers - VXi - JL Audio
> https://mosconi-system.it/product/gladen-one-60-8-dsp/
> ...





They make the Helix V-Eight, which I've used a few times now. And its a wonderful piece of equipment with 10 (Ten!) channels of DSP, 8 of those powered by 75W of clean power. I have not found a problem with it, in this WRX, my old MAzda6, and the Colorado I used to have. I did full OEM intergration in the 6 and Colorado, whereas in the WRX I went with an aftermarket deck. The V-Eight did all those things in stride.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

fourthmeal said:


> They make the Helix V-Eight, which I've used a few times now. And its a wonderful piece of equipment with 10 (Ten!) channels of DSP, 8 of those powered by 75W of clean power. I have not found a problem with it, in this WRX, my old MAzda6, and the Colorado I used to have. I did full OEM intergration in the 6 and Colorado, whereas in the WRX I went with an aftermarket deck. The V-Eight did all those things in stride.


Is a Helix V-Eight going to be capable of driving a sub though? It seems like no matter what, you will need to get a mono to drive the sub with the 6 and 8 channel amps.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> Does Helix make an all in one product by chance? Amplifier, DSP, speaker level inputs, and can still power a sub and all my speakers?


They do, the Helix PSix DSP MK2. I'm using it and love it.

It will power a sub too, but barely. I use the RCA out on it to a zapco sub amp for more power. But the Helix still works to DSP the sub.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> They do, the Helix PSix DSP MK2. I'm using it and love it.
> 
> It will power a sub too, but barely. I use the RCA out on it to a zapco sub amp for more power. But the Helix still works to DSP the sub.


Can confirm, i install them often and they are awesome. They also have an 8 channel dsp amp with 10 channels of processing, and also teased a 12 channel dsp amplifier for the future


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Is a Helix V-Eight going to be capable of driving a sub though? It seems like no matter what, you will need to get a mono to drive the sub with the 6 and 8 channel amps.



Naw, you want to get a small sub amp to pair with it. I was running a Helix G-One 900W @ 1 ohm amp, but I swapped to a smaller Massive N3 amp I had from another build.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost thinking I'll hold off on this endeavor for awhile. I would love a DSP but to get my tweeters active will require a lot more work than I envisioned.
> ...


Bah you're making so much sense. You must like spending other people's money.

Turns out I already do have a mono amplifier.

I'll get a Helix P Six I guess? That way I can use it now, and get a 6 channel amp as money allows. Probably find a decent one off Craigslist.

Is the P Six going to do input EQ and whatnot?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kaivorth said:


> Bah you're making so much sense. You must like spending other people's money.
> 
> Turns out I already do have a mono amplifier.
> 
> ...


why would you use a P Six and another 6 channel amp?

The P Six Mk2 does have input eq.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> Bah you're making so much sense. You must like spending other people's money.
> 
> Turns out I already do have a mono amplifier.
> 
> ...


PSix has 6 built in amp channels...i think its 120w x 6..it runs about $1k-$1.2k new and about $900 used. and its about the size of a sheet of paper.

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/helix/amplifiers/p-six-dsp-mk2


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Bah you're making so much sense. You must like spending other people's money.
> ...


Shoot getting them all mixed up.

That has the built in amp. Noted. Probably going to have to save up for that bad boy then.

Budget went from $200 to $1000 real quick.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> Shoot getting them all mixed up.
> 
> That has the built in amp. Noted. Probably going to have to save up for that bad boy then.
> 
> Budget went from $200 to $1000 real quick.


My advise is take a break...download the software, grab a beer and see if you think the software feels good to your brain.

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/dsp-pc-tool/dsp-pc-tool-version-4/

download these too and read them.

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/dsp-pc-tool/sound-tuning-magazin/


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot getting them all mixed up.
> ...


Solid advice man.

I'll look at it tomorrow. That Helix P Six giving me the itch though. Sell my PDX V9, return my LC7i, and I'll be set until I'm ready to make my tweeters active.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

Honestly, I think the mini would be cool for your setup if you don't want to go fully active, and it includes their new bass enhancers since you mentioned that as a feature you're attracted to initially. 

If you continue using passive crossovers, you won't get to take full advantage of time alignment, but at least you'll be able to shape your EQ. In your case it would be an expensive EQ with bonus features should you go full active in the future.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> PSix has 6 built in amp channels...i think its 120w x 6..it runs about $1k-$1.2k new and about $900 used. and its about the size of a sheet of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/helix/amplifiers/p-six-dsp-mk2


1500 new

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

kaivorth said:


> Solid advice man.
> 
> I'll look at it tomorrow. That Helix P Six giving me the itch though. Sell my PDX V9, return my LC7i, and I'll be set until I'm ready to make my tweeters active.


I might be interested in the pdx-v9 if you want to switch things up


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

kaivorth said:


> Budget went from $200 to $1000 real quick.


... welcome to DIYMA


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> 1500 new
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I had no idea. I bought mine brand new, but on the used market.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

JamesRC said:


> Honestly, I think the mini would be cool for your setup if you don't want to go fully active, and it includes their new bass enhancers since you mentioned that as a feature you're attracted to initially.
> 
> If you continue using passive crossovers, you won't get to take full advantage of time alignment, but at least you'll be able to shape your EQ. In your case it would be an expensive EQ with bonus features should you go full active in the future.


I'll play with my "Accubass" feature on the LC7i and see if that's even doing anything with me.

I should be able to turn it off, play a bass heavy song, and turn Accubass on and see if it sounds any different. If not then I don't even need it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> I'll play with my "Accubass" feature on the LC7i and see if that's even doing anything with me.
> 
> I should be able to turn it off, play a bass heavy song, and turn Accubass on and see if it sounds any different. If not then I don't even need it.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F4Uu9lWcFU


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

OP, do you actually need accubass? In my volvo, I dont have any processing affecting output. My factory head and amps are doing anything to alter bass. I have to use something like audio control because everthing in my car is fiber optic to the factory amps. Some cars certainly have processing that will make changes to that. I cant speak for your car, but unless that is happening, accubass may not be doing anything for you.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

Jroo said:


> OP, do you actually need accubass? In my volvo, I dont have any processing affecting output. My factory head and amps are doing anything to alter bass. I have to use something like audio control because everthing in my car is fiber optic to the factory amps. Some cars certainly have processing that will make changes to that. I cant speak for your car, but unless that is happening, accubass may not be doing anything for you.


Read post #52

On the same page ? Testing it out tonight when my GB10D2 gets installed. Should be easy to check.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> Bah you're making so much sense. You must like spending other people's money.
> 
> Turns out I already do have a mono amplifier.
> 
> ...


I do love spending other people's money  Mostly because I'm a broke af grad student.

DIYMA made me increase my car audio budget very rapidly. I used to think $250 for an amp was on the high end... now I realize that's on the low end.

Accubass is definitely needed with Honda's factory EQing, but you will get better sound with a DSP from talking to other Honda car audio gurus. Personally, I didn't find an LC7i necessary in my Accord, but I did have my bass boosted a good bit through my Rockford Fosgate R500X1D amp. 

Selling the PDX-V9 and going to a P SIX w/ a mono would be my ideal setup if I were to do it all over again I think. I did not know active tweeters were a thing when I was first doing my setup and thought 4 channel was all I would ever need.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I do love spending other people's money  Mostly because I'm a broke af grad student.
> 
> DIYMA made me increase my car audio budget very rapidly. I used to think $250 for an amp was on the high end... now I realize that's on the low end.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm learning now at least.

What are recommended mono amps around here? Need something 1ohm @ 500w was looking at a Rockford but I don't know if better brands are worth buying


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> Yeah I'm learning now at least.
> 
> What are recommended mono amps around here? Need something 1ohm @ 500w was looking at a Rockford but I don't know if better brands are worth buying


I went with a Rockford Fosgate R500X1D at the time. Again, didn't know other stuff existed outside of Pioneer, Alpine, and Rockford Fosgate. But I also don't have super expensive speakers so I didn't see much reason to spend $500 on an amp when it's a $120 shallow mount sub. I've been very happy with it, the bass boost has been nice.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Bah you're making so much sense. You must like spending other people's money.
> ...


Any idea on the p six doing input EQ though?

Found a P Six in classifieds, don't think it's the MK2, not sure if that matters


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> Any idea on the p six doing input EQ though?
> 
> Found a P Six in classifieds, don't think it's the MK2, not sure if that matters


You should message Skiezr or Dobslob for specific questions in case i mangle this answer...

The software has always allowed you to EQ the input side of all or most of helix DSP's including the PSix and the PSix Mk2

But in one of the updates last year Helix introduced a way actually analyze the signal using pink noise to see where the OEM HU was messing with the signal, and autocorrect that to flat. BUT that feature is only available on the newer processors that have come out since. The DSP mini i believe has this feature, but the Psix and Psix Mk2 do not.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea on the p six doing input EQ though?
> ...


Sounds like that's not too necessary for me. Think I can flatten my signal via an app or separate hardware?

And noticeable differences between the MK1 and MK2?

Think I'll just make the plunge on one now. Everything will be in one box, DSP, amp, and I'll just find a decent mono amp.

Can I use the same ground and power cable for the Helix and Amp via distribution block? 4GA wire.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly, I only use the input eq to fix low and and top end rolloff. Which you should not do with output eq

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> Sounds like that's not too necessary for me. Think I can flatten my signal via an app or separate hardware?
> 
> And noticeable differences between the MK1 and MK2?
> 
> ...


I have a 4 ga cable running from my battery to the passenger seat where my PSix is. ( about 8 feet ) and i split it there to go to the Psix ( about a foot ) and back to my hatch to a Zapco sub amp ( about 4 feet ). And i have had no problems with this set up.


You can google it, but i don't think there are any significant differences between the 2 units, but the Mk2 comes up freq in the used section for $900ish. And the Mk1 is not selling for much less than that.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> Any idea on the p six doing input EQ though?
> 
> Found a P Six in classifieds, don't think it's the MK2, not sure if that matters


No clue. I haven't had a chance to mess with my Helix DSP yet, waiting on some high level input connectors from MSC.

Classifieds here is a very dangerous place! It makes products that seemed too expensive very feasible! 

4ga should be plenty though for both amps assuming you aren't running a monster monoblock.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

Now I play the waiting game for a P Six.

In the meantime I need to get a Mono Subwoofer.

Rockford P500X1BD look okay? It's a BD class amp? Specs line up for my sub for 1ohm at 500w. Don't plan on getting a second sub. Anything better for about $200 let me know.

I'll probably just run 0 gauge and use a splitter for 2 4 Gauge for my setup I guess. Screw it all down to a piece of wood, and Velcro the wood to my trunk to hold everything in place.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> Now I play the waiting game for a P Six.
> 
> In the meantime I need to get a Mono Subwoofer.
> 
> ...


That is what I am doing. I originally did a 4 gauge and 8 gauge run to my two amps, but I am switching to a single 0 gauge run w/ distribution block since I have to rebuild my rack anyways, and I am pretty sure my old power wires won't be able to reach the new position.

I've seen a lot of people get the JL Audio JX500 as well. If I remember correctly, there were some good improvements with the P500X1BD from the R500X1D, I just can't remember the specifics.


----------



## Lyons238 (May 19, 2016)

Dsp for sure you’ll thank yourself


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kaivorth said:


> Now I play the waiting game for a P Six.
> 
> In the meantime I need to get a Mono Subwoofer.
> 
> ...


there is a used MK2 for sale here in the forums, i don't know anything about the seller but maybe someone here can vouch for him.


----------



## kaivorth (Jul 13, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> kaivorth said:
> 
> 
> > Now I play the waiting game for a P Six.
> ...


Need 500w @ 1ohm. Appreciate the recommendation though.


----------

